# Weedwacker



## Marine-piper (Jul 31, 2021)

I have a Zama C1U carburetor on my Homelite trimmer and can't get it to work, not even a pop. I've cleaned it up and adjusted the needles 2 turns out per the service sheet. 


Homelite enthusiast in training [emoji879]


----------



## John Lyngdal (Jul 31, 2021)

Does the plug indicate it is flooding?
Will it pop on prime?


----------



## Marine-piper (Jul 31, 2021)

It's definitely flooding, no pop at all.

Homelite enthusiast in training [emoji879]


----------



## John Lyngdal (Jul 31, 2021)

I'd run all the needles in and run it until the fuel burns off.
Next put a little fuel down the throat and see if you can get it to run on prime.
If successful, I'd open both needles 1/2 turn out and repeat. If it try to run and dies, open the low needle another 1/4 turn and see if you can get it to idle.
If it floods, the lever on the diaphragm is too high.


----------

